# Black Friday 2018



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Any rumors yet? Or too early?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Nothing yet, AFAIK, but keep checking here and do not wait until BF--TiVo has started Nov./Dec. sales a week or 2 before Thanksgiving week, in the past.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Same answer bump.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

*Last year* was on 11/21/17 (announced on 11/19/17):
Black Friday / Cyber Monday deals?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Starting to wonder also. I need two more mini vox’s and wondering if we will see a discount


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

They need just bring the mini vox price down in general big time. $179 is kinda ridiculous, given all the other options. I will not buy anymore at that price point, not even close.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

Rob75 said:


> They need just bring the mini vox price down in general big time. $179 is kinda ridiculous, *given* *all* *the* *other* *options*. I will not buy anymore at that price point, not even close.


The Mini VOX is a bargain at $179 especially when compared to the previous obsolete models. It's fast and loads Netflix instantaneously and you get the latest VOX peanut remote.

I'd be curious to hear of all the other options available.

*Mini* *VOX* *Specs*:

12,000 DMIPS CPU 
2GB DRAM
8GB eMMC Flash
Video decode up to 4Kp60
Graphics 1.2 Gp/s OpenGL ES3.1, scalable video-in-graphics
HDMI 2.0a output (supporting HDR10)
Gb Ethernet 10/100/1000
MoCA 2.0 Interface (400+Mbps)
*TiVo* *Mini* *v1*/*v2* *Specs*:

3,000+ DMIPS (Broadcom 7428)
1GB DRAM

4GB eMMC Flash

Video decode up to 1080p60
Open GL ES 2.0 capable 3D graphics engine
HDMI 1.4

10/100 Ethernet

MoCA 1.1 Interface (140 Mbps)


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I have 2 mini VOX and I do believe the price is high.. But, the resale for used mini's is also high. In the past, I had zero issues selling my TIVO devices for a fair price. A mini and the Bolt was the same price @ BB a few weeks ago. Why? They are making up for not charging a monthly fee as they did @ one time.. IMO.

I can say my new mini's have zero connection issues as my old ones would sometimes fuss at trying to find my TIVO dvr.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeh RF Minis can easily be sold for 120-140.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I have been looking for a "used" Mini..... and have scoured Ebay regiously for 3 weeks now..... and I can tell you that the price I have seen for a used dusty unit with a remote that looks like it has been handled by a teething baby for years is just ridiculous!! Then most of the time the shipping is $17.30 or more.... The total shipped price for a very used mini is well above $100 and it doesn't matter if it is a TCDA9300 or a TCDA9200
I am not paying $180 for a new mini vox. Tivo needs to get the mini vox down to $150 retail.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CloudAtlas said:


> The Mini VOX is a bargain at $179 especially when compared to *the previous obsolete models*. It's fast and loads Netflix instantaneously and you get the latest VOX peanut remote.
> 
> I'd be curious to hear of all the other options available.
> 
> ...


The earlier Mini models are far from obsolete . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

skypros said:


> I am not paying $180 for a new mini vox. Tivo needs to get the mini vox down to $150 retail.


With a Nov./Dec. holiday special price of $99 (ok, I'll accept $129).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

skypros said:


> I have been looking for a "used" Mini..... and have scoured Ebay regiously for 3 weeks now..... and I can tell you that the price I have seen for a used dusty unit with a remote that looks like it has been handled by a teething baby for years is just ridiculous!! Then most of the time the shipping is $17.30 or more.... The total shipped price for a very used mini is well above $100 and it doesn't matter if it is a TCDA9300 or a TCDA9200
> I am not paying $180 for a new mini vox. Tivo needs to get the mini vox down to $150 retail.


It does make a difference. Over the past few weeks I've sold 3 9200 minis for $100 plus shipping and 1 9300 for $140 plus shipping. As for the $180 for a Mini Vox being unreasonable, I actually paid $250 each for the 9200 Minis, so the Mini Vox price seems like a good deal to me. And I don't expect the Mini Vox to get any cheaper.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I recently added a Mini Vox, and compared to what the cable companies want to charge for a STB, it's not absolutely horrible. Unless you subscribe to a streaming service, none of the other boxes give you live TV in addition to the other apps. It uses less space than the Bolt and is quiet (mandatory for a bedroom).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lafos said:


> It uses less space than the Bolt and is quiet (mandatory for a bedroom).


Water resistant also.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> Water resistant also.


Also mandatory for a bedroom.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

before we get carried away, we dont want to hear why you need waterproofing of TiVos in ones bedroom, what you do in your own bedroom, is your own business 

but for the record, my Tivo is about 10 feet from the bed, so no issues here


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

skypros said:


> I have been looking for a "used" Mini..... and have scoured Ebay regiously for 3 weeks now..... and I can tell you that the price I have seen for a used dusty unit with a remote that looks like it has been handled by a teething baby for years is just ridiculous!! Then most of the time the shipping is $17.30 or more.... The total shipped price for a very used mini is well above $100 and it doesn't matter if it is a TCDA9300 or a TCDA9200
> I am not paying $180 for a new mini vox. Tivo needs to get the mini vox down to $150 retail.


FYI, you can get a refurbished Mini Vox from TiVo for $160: | TiVo


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> FYI, you can get a refurbished Mini Vox from TiVo for $160: | TiVo


Maybe they will dip below 150 on Black Friday


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

lafos said:


> ...and is quiet (mandatory for a bedroom).


Quiet is not mandatory for my bedroom. Not even welcome.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I went back and looked at past black friday / cyber monday deals.. and "I think" we may be able to get these deals:
New Vox Mini $150
Refurb Vox Mini $130
will a TCDA9300 refurb Mini make an appearance???? (I hope so)

I like your prediction allot better though 



Mikeguy said:


> With a Nov./Dec. holiday special price of $99 (ok, I'll accept $129).


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

skypros said:


> I went back and looked at past black friday / cyber monday deals.. and "I think" we may be able to get these deals:
> New Vox Mini $150
> Refurb Vox Mini $130
> will a TCDA9300 refurb Mini make an appearance???? (I hope so)
> ...


I would be down with those


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

skypros said:


> I went back and looked at past black friday / cyber monday deals.. and "I think" we may be able to get these deals:
> New Vox Mini $150
> Refurb Vox Mini $130


I don't recall any black friday deals on Minis in the past. Please refresh my memory as to what they were.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't recall any black friday deals on Minis in the past. Please refresh my memory as to what they were.


They had a new mini Vox for 150 last year


----------



## Sam Lovato (Nov 9, 2018)

I agree that the minivox is a great deal at 179.00 compared to previous models, I may be getting one. But then again living in the land of enchantment it's all about the native american jewelry

Decisions decisions.... Maybe I'll flip a coin hehe


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

11/21/17 Tivo White sale
Mini (I assume TCDA9300) New - $130 , Refurb $100
Tivo Cyber Monday 2017, $30 off Mini Vox



tarheelblue32 said:


> I don't recall any black friday deals on Minis in the past. Please refresh my memory as to what they were.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

So after 2 years of use of my minis, I've grown to despise how slow they are compared to my bolt. I was so convinced that I was going to get another bolt or bolt+ to replace the mini in the bedroom (and yes then have to get the cable card, etc.). But are you guys telling me the vox's are as fast as my bolt and the better option?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

netjack said:


> So after 2 years of use of my minis, I've grown to despise how slow they are compared to my bolt. I was so convinced that I was going to get another bolt or bolt+ to replace the mini in the bedroom (and yes then have to get the cable card, etc.). But are you guys telling me the vox's are as fast as my bolt and the better option?


The Mini Vox has the same hardware as the Bolt


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> The Mini Vox has the same hardware as the Bolt


I have an A93 next to my A95. Is there a way to see the speed difference? I can't detect any.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> I have an A93 next to my A95. Is there a way to see the speed difference? I can't detect any.


To me the menus are a little snappier. The biggest is the difference in launching apps


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

compnurd said:


> To me the menus are a little snappier. The biggest is the difference in launching apps


I agree. Not so much in menus (I have a Roamio host), but apps launch faster.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

netjack said:


> So after 2 years of use of my minis, I've grown to despise how slow they are compared to my bolt. I was so convinced that I was going to get another bolt or bolt+ to replace the mini in the bedroom (and yes then have to get the cable card, etc.). But are you guys telling me the vox's are as fast as my bolt and the better option?


You should definitely give the Mini Vox a try first. It has a much faster processor than the previous Minis, much cheaper than getting a second Bolt, and a lot less of a hassle not having to deal with another CableCARD.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You should definitely give the Mini Vox a try first. It has a much faster processor than the previous Minis, much cheaper than getting a second Bolt, and a lot less of a hassle not having to deal with another CableCARD.


Does the Mini Vox still lack the Amazon streaming app? Or is that some out-dated info? And of the existing apps, does it output at 24Hz when available?

Thanks


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Does the Mini Vox still lack the Amazon streaming app? Or is that some out-dated info? And of the existing apps, does it output at 24Hz when available?
> 
> Thanks


You can watch Amazon Prime Video and Amazon Video on the Mini.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> And of the existing apps, does it output at 24Hz when available?
> Thanks


If enabled, if the content is 24fps then it will send 24fps. I have only tested Amazon and YouTube.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> If enabled, if the content is 24fps then it will send 24fps. I have only tested Amazon and YouTube.


Okay. great. I ask because wasn't there some issue with the streaming apps on the Mini Vox when it was first released? Or am I thinking of a different device? I finally got my first 4K display and since the streaming apps on my Roamio Pro have always worked so well(including 24Hz playback) I'm thinking of adding the Mini Vox to the system. I assume it has the new GUI and I'm also guessing that means I'll have to update the Roamio to that GUI for everything to work right? I'm really only looking at the Mini Vox as a streaming app device, not really to watch regular cable TV.

Thanks


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> Okay. great. I ask because wasn't there some issue with the streaming apps on the Mini Vox when it was first released? Or am I thinking of a different device? I finally got my first 4K display and since the streaming apps on my Roamio Pro have always worked so well(including 24Hz playback) I'm thinking of adding the Mini Vox to the system. I assume it has the new GUI and I'm also guessing that means I'll have to update the Roamio to that GUI for everything to work right? I'm really only looking at the Mini Vox as a streaming app device, not really to watch regular cable TV.
> 
> Thanks


It follows the host box so when you set it up, it will downgrade the Mini's UI to the older one you have (TE3).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> I'm thinking of adding the Mini Vox to the system. I assume it has the new GUI and I'm also guessing that means I'll have to update the Roamio to that GUI for everything to work right? I'm really only looking at the Mini Vox as a streaming app device, not really to watch regular cable TV.
> 
> Thanks


The Mini will automatically upgrade or downgrade its software to match whatever software version the host DVR you are using it with is running.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

smark said:


> It follows the host box so when you set it up, it will downgrade the Mini's UI to the older one you have (TE3).


And that won't cause any issue with the functionality of the Mini, specifically the streaming apps?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> And that won't cause any issue with the functionality of the Mini, specifically the streaming apps?


All of mine are on TE3 and work fine with the streaming apps.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> And that won't cause any issue with the functionality of the Mini, specifically the streaming apps?


No app problem to my knowledge. Also, I don't have 4k.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> And that won't cause any issue with the functionality of the Mini, specifically the streaming apps?


It shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

But, the Mini is not capable of HDR10 or Dolby Vision is it?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Starting to wonder also. I need two more mini vox's and wondering if we will see a discount


Last year I got the Mini Vox for $150 around Thanksgiving.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> But, the Mini is not capable of HDR10 or Dolby Vision is it?


It should be just as capable of HDR10 as the Bolt is. But the Bolt has been out for 37 months and they still have not implemented HDR from it.

TiVo was ahead of everyone with the Bolt in 2015. But now everyone has surpassed them since they stagnated with the Bolt. I gave up a while ago on streaming apps from the Bolt. And use over half a dozen other streaming devices instead. Ones that have HDR10/DV.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It should be just as capable of HDR10 as the Bolt is. But the Bolt has been out for 37 months and they still have not implemented HDR from it.
> 
> TiVo was ahead of everyone with the Bolt in 2015. But now everyone has surpassed them since they stagnated with the Bolt. I gave up a while ago on streaming apps from the Bolt. And use over half a dozen other streaming devices instead. Ones that have HDR10/DV.


No HDR10 37 months in pretty much says to me that the Bolt and the Vox Mini will never have that capability. And it looks like the recently announced 6 tuner Bolt is dated in the streaming department as well.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

keenanSR said:


> No HDR10 37 months in pretty much says to me that the Bolt and the Vox Mini will never have that capability. And it looks like the recently announced 6 tuner Bolt is dated in the streaming department as well.


Apps are dependent on the app maker. So Netflix and amazon and such need to update there apps for HDR. Was there something last year where HDR showed up working in the amazon app then disappeared


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Apps are dependent on the app maker. So Netflix and amazon and such need to update there apps for HDR. Was there something last year where HDR showed up working in the amazon app then disappeared


That's the other thing, TiVo is virtually non-existent as far as these streaming companies are concerned so support for things like HDR10 and DV is likely a longshot.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> But, the Mini is not capable of HDR10 or Dolby Vision is it?


The hardware should be capable of it, but as far as I know it has never been implemented. As stated above, it's up to the app makers (Netflix, Amazon, etc.) to update their apps to enable it. TiVo just isn't a priority to them. You'd think TiVo could at least get Netflix to update it, as they stuck a dedicated Netflix button on the Vox remotes for them.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

FYI Renewed Mini Vox's are ringing up 129.99 in cart.. Just ordered 2.. Order Conf email came in at 160 each but credit card charge was accurate


----------



## vivshank (Mar 28, 2012)

compnurd said:


> FYI Renewed Mini Vox's are ringing up 129.99 in cart.. Just ordered 2.. Order Conf email came in at 160 each but credit card charge was accurate


I can't seem to add any renewed Mini Voxs to my cart in chrome.

Update -- but works in IE. ordering one now!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

compnurd said:


> FYI Renewed Mini Vox's are ringing up 129.99 in cart.. Just ordered 2.. Order Conf email came in at 160 each but credit card charge was accurate


Same here. That'll cause TiVo some accounting headaches. And that makes me think that since the price was listed at $159.99 and that's what we clicked on that TiVo will reach back into the CC account and collect the balance once they see their error.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

keenanSR said:


> Same here. That'll cause TiVo some accounting headaches. And that makes me think that since the price was listed at $159.99 and that's what we clicked on that TiVo will reach back into the CC account and collect the balance once they see their error.


You're assuming that the cc price is an error. It could be BF (TiVo has offered lower-priced, refurb items for BF in the past).


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> You're assuming that the cc price is an error. It could be BF (TiVo has offered lower-priced, refurb items for BF in the past).


BF? Black Friday? That could be, but they still should have the correct price on the website, one would think anyhow.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

keenanSR said:


> BF? Black Friday? That could be, but they still should have the correct price on the website, one would think anyhow.


I guess I meant that some folks may have stumbled onto a deal, still in the set-up stage, before it's been announced.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> I guess I meant that some folks may have stumbled onto a deal, still in the set-up stage, before it's been announced.


And it does indicate a 30-day free trial with free return shipping so if TiVo does insist on the posted price it could be returned at no cost.

By the way, does the host TiVo have to be 4K capable for the Mini 4K capable streaming apps to work?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> By the way, does the host TiVo have to be 4K capable for the Mini 4K capable streaming apps to work?


Not from what I've seen posted.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Not from what I've seen posted.


Thanks, I guess I'll find out next week.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Thanks, I guess I'll find out next week.


It has the same SI screen which shows the HDCP version reported by the TV as the host. I think you are ok.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> It has the same SI screen which shows the HDCP version reported by the TV as the host. I think you are ok.


Okay. BTW, SI screen? Seems I'm slow on acronyms today!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Okay. BTW, SI screen? Seems I'm slow on acronyms today!


If you can see signatures on posts, there is one on mine labeled "Abbreviations". Follow the link.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> If you can see signatures on posts, there is one on mine labeled "Abbreviations". Follow the link.


Thanks! Nice work putting that list together.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mine shipped already


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Mine shipped already


Just got the email too.


----------



## floppydiskz (Sep 13, 2018)

I chatted with Tivo support re: the price error. They said they would honor the 129.99 price but it wont be credited back to my card for another 7 days. My credit card was charged the 159 price thus my reason for the chat.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

floppydiskz said:


> I chatted with Tivo support re: the price error. They said they would honor the 129.99 price but it wont be credited back to my card for another 7 days. My credit card was charged the 159 price thus my reason for the chat.


Odd. Literally no one else has had that issue


----------



## floppydiskz (Sep 13, 2018)

I think I might have been one of the first to jump on this deal as I knew about it before the slickdeals thread was posted. My mini arrived yesterday and works like a charm. Hopefully they offer some good deals on a 6 tuner Bolt next week.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Our holiday sale starts on the 20th and runs through the 26th. Supplies are limited, but as usual we're going to have some exclusive deals on factory renewed products. These are mostly open-box returns that are polished, tested and repackaged. Here are the offers. Some launch on the 20th, others don't come online until the 23rd.
- Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month
- Renewed BOLT 1TB (white) - $149.99 + $9.99/month
- Renewed Roamio OTA 1TB - $299.99 with All-In service included

For new boxes, you can expect:
- BOLT VOX 500GB (black) - $0.00 + $19.99/mo. for 2 years
- BOLT OTA 1TB - $229.99 + $6.99/mo.
- BOLT VOX 3TB - $429.99 + $9.99/mo.
- New MINI VOX - $159.99 with service included.

To celebrate launching MINI VOX in all Best Buy stores nationwide, there will be an unadvertised in-store special on Black Friday only that will be a screaming deal. I believe it's limited to quantities on-hand, so you'll have to get up early to grab that one.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The hardware should be capable of it, but as far as I know it has never been implemented. As stated above, it's up to the app makers (Netflix, Amazon, etc.) to update their apps to enable it. TiVo just isn't a priority to them. You'd think TiVo could at least get Netflix to update it, as they stuck a dedicated Netflix button on the Vox remotes for them.


While we don't have the same clout as a higher volume streamer, this is something we have kept working on. I believe the work is done for HDR from Vudu on all BOLT boxes and MINI VOX as long as you are running TE4. We also recently passed Netflix HDR certification on MINI VOX, so that should be showing up soon, also on TE4 with the version that came out this week. I believe we still have some engineering work to do in order to get HDR up and running with Prime Video and to fix a couple of issues we found with Netflix on BOLT.

Also, please don't ask for us to implement this feature on TE3 as well. Even if we could do it technically, we don't have the certification slots with the app vendors to go off and test on additional software versions.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Our holiday sale starts on the 20th and runs through the 26th. Supplies are limited, but as usual we're going to have some exclusive deals on factory renewed products. These are mostly open-box returns that are polished, tested and repackaged. Here are the offers. Some launch on the 20th, others don't come online until the 23rd.
> - Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed BOLT 1TB (white) - $149.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed Roamio OTA 1TB - $299.99 with All-In service included
> ...


There's a new Mini VOX coming?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

keenanSR said:


> There's a new Mini VOX coming?


I think he means new as opposed to refurbished.


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

I love my bolt but 4 tuners and white does suck. Too bad only the 3tb unit has 6 tuners. 

My roamio with 6 tuners and 3tb is our preferred recording machine. I'd get a 6 tuner bolt, but not for over $400. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> To celebrate launching MINI VOX in all Best Buy stores nationwide, there will be an *unadvertised in-store special *on Black Friday only that will be a screaming deal. I believe it's limited to quantities on-hand, so you'll have to get up early to grab that one.


And so, what's an "unadvertised in-store special"? It's not advertised by TiVo or the store but just appears on the shelf price label, that one needs to bump into?


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, what's an "unadvertised in-store special"? It's not advertised by TiVo or the store but just appears on the shelf price label, that one needs to bump into?


They call it an "In Store Special". Sorry to be confusing - it may be advertised as a Black Friday special, just not available via .com


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> They call it an "In Store Special". Sorry to be confusing - it may be advertised as a Black Friday special, just not available via .com


Got it, thanks. Although I prefer the "unadvertised in-store special" version, so that only those who read your post here would be in the know (absent noticing the price label on the shelf)--have you_ seen_ the BB BF lines (starting 12 hours or more in advance)?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jfalkingham said:


> I love my bolt but 4 tuners and white does suck. Too bad only the 3tb unit has 6 tuners.
> 
> My roamio with 6 tuners and 3tb is our preferred recording machine. I'd get a 6 tuner bolt, but not for over $400.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


There is also a six tuner 1 TB Vox for 299 I believe.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Mikeguy said:


> Got it, thanks. Although I prefer the "unadvertised in-store special" version, so that only those who read your post here would be in the know (absent noticing the price label on the shelf)--have you_ seen_ the BB BF lines (starting 12 hours or more in advance)?


Yeh really. Unless it is like 99 each I will be happy with my 129 refurbished My problem around here is most of the Best Buy's only carry 1 mini vox


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compnurd said:


> Yeh really. Unless it is like 99 each I will be happy with my 129 refurbished *My problem around here is most of the Best Buy's only carry 1 mini vox*


Now_ that's_ discouraging. Although maybe for an advertised sale, they might have to have at least a "minimal, reasonable" amount, under the law (and/or be required to list the limit).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> They call it an "In Store Special". Sorry to be confusing - it may be advertised as a Black Friday special, just not available via .com





compnurd said:


> Yeh really. Unless it is like 99 each I will be happy with my 129 refurbished My problem around here is most of the Best Buy's only carry 1 mini vox


Looked through the Best Buy Black Friday ad for the Black Friday sale starting Thursday Thanksgiving Day at 5 p.m. and going until 1 a.m.--as far as I can tell, no Mini VOX listed there. But BB notes that there will be further doorbusters/deals on the Friday (doors re-open at 8 a.m.) and Saturday after Thanksgiving (I haven't seen any leaked ads for those days yet, if there even will be ads)--perhaps TiVo will make an appearance then.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Our holiday sale starts on the 20th and runs through the 26th. Supplies are limited, but as usual we're going to have some exclusive deals on factory renewed products. These are mostly open-box returns that are polished, tested and repackaged. Here are the offers. Some launch on the 20th, others don't come online until the 23rd.
> - Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed BOLT 1TB (white) - $149.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed Roamio OTA 1TB - $299.99 with All-In service included
> ...


Why no transfer deal for older Tivos with lifetime service?


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

Check your CC account online, I got charged twice - once at the $129 rate and once at the $159 rate! Incredible. Going to call them now to see what's up.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

netjack said:


> Check your CC account online, I got charged twice - once at the $129 rate and once at the $159 rate! Incredible. Going to call them now to see what's up.


I will just cancel if I have any more problems with customer support or billing. I'm already on the fence with ditching cable altogether.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys, I'd double check your CC's. They're actually charging us $159 (2 days after the original order date) saying $129 was an error. However, if you call in, they are manually adjusting it to honor the $129. 

So net net, if you don't call in, you'll get charged $159!


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Got it, thanks. Although I prefer the "unadvertised in-store special" version, so that only those who read your post here would be in the know (absent noticing the price label on the shelf)--have you_ seen_ the BB BF lines (starting 12 hours or more in advance)?


Man - how much is waiting in that line worth to you? I actually bought 2 vox's. $99 would be great but man those lines aren't worth it and worse - not knowing how many are there by the time you get to the counter.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

netjack said:


> Man - how much is waiting in that line worth to you? I actually bought 2 vox's. $99 would be great but man those lines aren't worth it and worse - not knowing how many are there by the time you get to the counter.


Plus:_ if_ there are any there/left . . . . Having said that, nothing listed in the BB Black Friday 1st day ad (sale starting Thursday at 5 p.m.).


----------



## mik3cok3r (Dec 30, 2010)

TiVo_Ted said:


> Our holiday sale starts on the 20th and runs through the 26th. Supplies are limited, but as usual we're going to have some exclusive deals on factory renewed products. These are mostly open-box returns that are polished, tested and repackaged. Here are the offers. Some launch on the 20th, others don't come online until the 23rd.
> - Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed BOLT 1TB (white) - $149.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed Roamio OTA 1TB - $299.99 with All-In service included
> ...


Are you referring to Black Friday at Best Buy that now starts Thursday @5pm or Friday @ 5 am?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

netjack said:


> Guys, I'd double check your CC's. They're actually charging us $159 (2 days after the original order date) saying $129 was an error. However, if you call in, they are manually adjusting it to honor the $129.
> 
> So net net, if you don't call in, you'll get charged $159!


Not having this issue. Just have the initial charge of 129 each. No other pending charges


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mik3cok3r said:


> Are you referring to Black Friday at Best Buy that now starts Thursday @5pm or Friday @ 5 am?


Friday BB hours: starting at a relatively sane 8 a.m. (sleep in). 


> *Black Friday hours.*
> 
> Thursday, Nov. 22, from 5 p.m.-1 a.m.
> Friday, Nov. 23, from 8 a.m.-10 p.m.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Not having this issue. Just have the initial charge of 129 each. No other pending charges


Same here, just a single charge though it hasn't actually posted yet, still pending.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Yeh really. Unless it is like 99 each I will be happy with my 129 refurbished My problem around here is most of the Best Buy's only carry 1 mini vox


I really doubt it will be $99 as that's below the Best Buy cost for the device, by around $25. That's not to say they wouldn't sell it at a loss to get people in the store. But TiVo_Ted did say it was an unannounced special so "get you in the store" wouldn't hold water. My guess is that it will be no lower than the $129 refurb price.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

keenanSR said:


> Same here, just a single charge though it hasn't actually posted yet, still pending.


Tivo Always takes 3-4 days for to post on my cards for some reason


----------



## vivshank (Mar 28, 2012)

keenanSR said:


> Same here. That'll cause TiVo some accounting headaches. And that makes me think that since the price was listed at $159.99 and that's what we clicked on that TiVo will reach back into the CC account and collect the balance once they see their error.


Yep, I've been charged $169 all in. sigh


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> There is also a six tuner 1 TB Vox for 299 I believe.


Yep, but it has eluded the Thanksgiving sale per @TiVo_Ted's post.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> Same here, just a single charge though it hasn't actually posted yet, still pending.


The second charge of $173.79 now shows as posted while the $141 amount still shows pending. I called customer support and the rep said there were numerous customers having the same issue and that their "higher" billing dept people were working on it. She did not commit to it being changed back to the $141 amount though, rather she was non-committal and said the billing dept was working on it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> Yep, but it has eluded the Thanksgiving sale per @TiVo_Ted's post.


Not surprised. I wouldn't expect them to discount a brand new product


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo_Ted said:


> ...For new boxes, you can expect:
> - BOLT VOX 500GB (black) - $0.00 + $19.99/mo. for 2 years


What happens after the 2nd year? Does the regular mo. fee kick in in year 3?


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> What happens after the 2nd year? Does the regular mo. fee kick in in year 3?


I recall having a similar deal back in the day with my first Premiere. You are committed to the first 2 years. After that - there is no more commitment, but the monthly price stayed the same.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Bleh. If it doesn't have Lifetime, I have no interest in it.


----------



## MustHaveTivo (Mar 15, 2005)

"Winterfest" Thanksgiving sale is up.

Offer ends November 22, 2018 or while supplies last


----------



## MrWizzu (Dec 14, 2004)

I bought the mini vox from the website and put in a virtual credit card with a limit of $141. They put a bill on my account of $172. They said they would honor the price and that would be the only way to do business.

Called them up explaining to them that I want to pay them the $140 but they said they would have to charge me first and refund after 30 days. That is completely unacceptable. Asked for a supervisor who had no answers. The outsourced people from India dont have a clue.

So I just filed a complaint with the BBB.

Im a Tivo customer of 20 years, and pretty shocked at the level of service I got today. Shameful.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MrWizzu said:


> Shameful.


This *is* a post spawned by taking advantage of a website mistake, correct?


----------



## MrWizzu (Dec 14, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> This *is* a post spawned by taking advantage of a website mistake, correct?


It was the way they wanted to handle it. The old tivo people would have corrected it on the phone and charged me and called it a day.

The new outsourced reps gave me one option and that was to update my credit card and charge me the $172 and refund me when they felt like it.

That is unacceptable. Either credit my account or take a manual payment. Both easy options for any company in 2018.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It’s nothing new with TiVo. I went through this with them four years ago when I almost bought a Roamio Plus. I learned never to trust their website ordering system and don’t believe the prices in the cart unless it’s corroborated somewhere else. If you want the product with advertised price bad enough you can try their waiting game to get the price honored, or if all else fails refuse the credit card charge. They deserve plenty of blame for not bothering to have a reliable ordering system, even after all this time.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Weaknees is having a flash sale of Factory Refurbished A93000 Mini's, with a new RF remote & HDMI cable for $99:

*Limited Quantity Available At This Price
One Per Customer/Household/Address*

*How To Order:*

Sale Starts Tuesday, 11/20/18 @ 9 AM Pacific Time.
After that time, click this link. NO PHONE ORDERS.
Your cart will initially show a price of $149.99.
In the Source Code box at the bottom of the page, enter FLASHMINI to apply the $50 discount. The discount will apply if we are not yet sold out.
Check out.
Max of one per customer/household/address.
Duplicate orders will be canceled without notice.
*Quantity will be limited!*


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Weaknees is having a flash sale of Factory Refurbished A93000 Mini's, with a new RF remote & HDMI cable for $99:
> 
> *Limited Quantity Available At This Price
> One Per Customer/Household/Address*
> ...


Seemingly, gone.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Glad I got one...I had just seen this in my email & had just ordered it when I posted it here, sorry...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Glad I got one...I had just seen this in my email & had just ordered it when I posted it here, sorry...


But thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

MrWizzu said:


> It was the way they wanted to handle it. The old tivo people would have corrected it on the phone and charged me and called it a day.
> 
> The new outsourced reps gave me one option and that was to update my credit card and charge me the $172 and refund me when they felt like it.
> 
> That is unacceptable. Either credit my account or take a manual payment. Both easy options for any company in 2018.


Actually its the way YOU chose to handle it. Kind of hard to take the moral high ground when from the start this whole thing is (kinda) dishonest. TiVO did honor the glitch $129.99 price even though the website clearly says $159.99 and they legally didn't have to. But do you thank the TiVO India people? No.

They explain to you that due to the glitch the system will charge your card the real $159.99 price but as a *courtesy* to you they will now manually credit your card back $30 showing up at the end of the month. They are doing exactly as they are trained to do and how many other companies handle it.

And just for spite you file a complaint with the BBB?!


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CloudAtlas said:


> Actually its the way YOU chose to handle it. Kind of hard to take the moral high ground when from the start this whole thing is (kinda) dishonest. TiVO did honor the glitch $129.99 price even though the website clearly says $159.99 and they legally didn't have to. But do you thank the TiVO India people? No.
> 
> They explain to you that due to the glitch the system will charge your card the real $159.99 price but as a *courtesy* to you they will now manually credit your card back $30 showing up at the end of the month. They are doing exactly as they are trained to do and how many other companies handle it.
> 
> And just for spite you file a complaint with the BBB?!


I could go either way with this.. This happens on a daily basis with pretty much every major retailer. The normal process is they just cancel the order and dont ship it saying it was a pricing mistake.. Tivo though however chose to ship it, and then back charge people for the correct amount. With the exception of the main front page, the Mini showed the 129 price through the entire check out process and on the final checkout page. The conversation I had with support was the 129 was supposed to be the correct price. The system problem was it back charging the 159 each.

I am having the same problem now also..

I was charged 275 for 2 on Thursday.. Then Sunday a charge for 339 shows up. I call and am told the same thing that the 275 will drop off and they will issue a credit on the 339 for 60 bucks.. Then they call me back and tell me I have to call back in 30 days to get the credit... Fast Forward to today, the 275 has dropped off.. the 339 has posted and I now have another 339 charge pending


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

MustHaveTivo said:


> "Winterfest" Thanksgiving sale is up.
> 
> Offer ends November 22, 2018 or while supplies last


Looks like only certain of these are currently offered. I assume it's not because others are sold out but rather they're not online until Friday. Green available now (11/21); red not yet (11/23?)



TiVo_Ted said:


> Our holiday sale starts on the 20th and runs through the 26th. Supplies are limited, but as usual we're going to have some exclusive deals on factory renewed products. These are mostly open-box returns that are polished, tested and repackaged. Here are the offers. *Some launch on the 20th, others don't come online until the 23rd.*
> - Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed BOLT 1TB (white) - $149.99 + $9.99/month
> - Renewed Roamio OTA 1TB - $299.99 with All-In service included
> ...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DrewTivo said:


> Looks like only certain of these are currently offered. I assume it's not because others are sold out but rather they're not online until Friday. Green available now (11/21); red not yet (11/23?)


I assume that as well, pursuant to TiVo_Ted's original email.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

keenanSR said:


> I really doubt it will be $99 as that's below the Best Buy cost for the device, by around $25. That's not to say they wouldn't sell it at a loss to get people in the store. But TiVo_Ted did say it was an unannounced special so "get you in the store" wouldn't hold water. My guess is that it will be no lower than the $129 refurb price.


Assuming tivo doesn't give BB special Black Friday pricing/rebates for a limited number of units. Maybe to test a lower price point.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

compnurd said:


> I could go either way with this.. This happens on a daily basis with pretty much every major retailer. The normal process is they just cancel the order and dont ship it saying it was a pricing mistake.. Tivo though however chose to ship it, and then back charge people for the correct amount. With the exception of the main front page, the Mini showed the 129 price through the entire check out process and on the final checkout page. The conversation I had with support was the 129 was supposed to be the correct price. The system problem was it back charging the 159 each.
> 
> I am having the same problem now also..
> 
> I was charged 275 for 2 on Thursday.. Then Sunday a charge for 339 shows up. I call and am told the same thing that the 275 will drop off and they will issue a credit on the 339 for 60 bucks.. Then they call me back and tell me I have to call back in 30 days to get the credit... Fast Forward to today, the 275 has dropped off.. the 339 has posted and I now have another 339 charge pending


I called TiVo CS yesterday and they were aware of the problem and said they would issue a credit back to my CC. The whole call took less than 5 mins and I got a case number. It hasn't been credited yet and if it doesn't show up by the time the 30-day return date comes around I'll call back.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

If I get this deal:

Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month

Will the service plan be $9.99/mo as long as I own the device? Or does it bump to $14.99/mo after the first year?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You would think it would stay at $9.99. I still have a $6.95 price on a Roamio from many years ago. That had been transferred a couple of times with newer models. Although they wouldn't transfer it to a Bolt.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

blips said:


> If I get this deal:
> 
> Renewed BOLT 500GB (white) - $99.99 + $9.99/month
> 
> Will the service plan be $9.99/mo as long as I own the device? Or does it bump to $14.99/mo after the first year?


The fine print on the $0 down Bolt says the $19.95/month continues after the two years are up "... (unless we notify you otherwise)."


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

chicagobrownblue said:


> The fine print on the $0 down Bolt says the $19.95/month continues after the two years are up "... (unless we notify you otherwise)."


Probably better to buy a used Bolt on ebay for ~$50 and pay $15 per month with the ability to cancel at any time. The break-even point is 10 months, you would save $70 over two years and $5 per month after 2 years.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

shwru980r said:


> Probably better to buy a used Bolt on ebay for ~$50 and pay $15 per month with the ability to cancel at any time. The break-even point is 10 months, you would save $70 over two years and $5 per month after 2 years.


I was answering Blips question about his monthly service cost after his obligation was completed. Maybe you missed that? And I prefer to buy new, but that, again, was not the point of my post.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

Anyone check out BB to see what their special vox pricing is for BF?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo Mini VOX Best Buy


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

netjack said:


> Anyone check out BB to see what their special vox pricing is for BF?


I just checked online, and many of my area BB stores still have it in stock (many indicating low inventory--it may have been only 1 or 2 per store to begin with). It may have helped that people likely don't know that it is on sale, $130 (I still don't follow this "secret sale"). Hopefully, and I would assume, still on sale. I wish it also was available online, for others who don't have a BB near them to nab.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Amazon has them for 144


----------



## Mikeylikesit74 (Nov 23, 2018)

Local BB did not have them instock. They had a shelf placard, but don't think they had any as I had checked Wed to see if they could be ordered for full price. I asked to see if they could be ordered in store. They were able to order with free shipping for $129 today. Woohoo. Now for the hard decision on if I still want a Roku Ultras I ordered online. Will keep one for the main TV, but for smaller, less used TVs the Mini Vox apps are pretty responsive.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

So, looks like I jumped the gun and bought a mini vox on TiVo’s weak winter sale. The device is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, does TiVo price match?


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

keenanSR said:


> I called TiVo CS yesterday and they were aware of the problem and said they would issue a credit back to my CC. The whole call took less than 5 mins and I got a case number. It hasn't been credited yet and if it doesn't show up by the time the 30-day return date comes around I'll call back.


I was credited back $43.80 from TiVo today.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lafos said:


> Amazon has them for 144


BB now lists the Mini VOX on its website at $144.99 (a penny more than Amazon.com's current price, lol)--the BB website showed the full retail price yesterday. I'm guessing this is what caused Amazon.com to drop its price (which also was at full retail yesterday).

I wonder how long BB will be keeping its "secret special" in-store price (the $130). Many of the stores in my area still show inventory, much like yesterday (some stores both days showing "limited" stock).


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

chicagobrownblue said:


> The fine print on the $0 down Bolt says the $19.95/month continues after the two years are up "... (unless we notify you otherwise)."


I got this deal. I'll post what happens after two years to this thread.


----------



## brimorga (Oct 22, 2016)

keenanSR said:


> I was credited back $43.80 from TiVo today.


So apparently we need to call to get our money back? I was charged the higher price on 2 from 2 separate orders.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

brimorga said:


> So apparently we need to call to get our money back? I was charged the higher price on 2 from 2 separate orders.


I was billed on the 19th, I called TiVo a couple days later and my CC was credited back the over-charge amount on the 23rd. My suggestion would be to call.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Ok, TiVo, I get it. You’re having a sale.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> Ok, TiVo, I get it. You're having a sale.


You aren't the only one getting spammed with their emails on this sale...


----------



## kmillard (Nov 29, 2018)

Read up on the bolts on this forum before proceeding. I had a Roamio OTA for 5 years. No problems. Now I’ve been through two renewed bolts in two months


----------

